# bad block, reiserfs, reiserfsck, etc: can't boot

## sog

really hoping someone can help here. after a forced hard reset of my Thinkpad x40 (X locked up), i find that i'm no longer able to boot. 

after progressing part way through the boot sequence, i'm getting an error that says:

```
/etc/init.d/bootmisc: line 61: 3752 segmentation fault   rm -f "${x}"
```

any thoughts as to how i proceed?

----------

## sog

one additional bit of info - it's not a hard drive problem, or at least not one that affects the non-Linux partitions. i can log in successfully to the Windows partition on the same machine. 

i'm really hoping someone will say you're not screwed.

----------

## /carlito

Are you by any chance running reiserfs? I've had the exact same problem yesterday and fixed it by booting my rig with a live cd and running reiserfschk --rebuild-tree.

----------

## sog

i am indeed. let me try doing just that.

----------

## sog

ok, had a bit of a time b/c i somehow did not have reiser4progs installed, but got that in and ran reiserfsck. 

unfortunately, i'm getting an error that says:

 *Quote:*   

> Partition /dev/hda4 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it

 

to mount it, i just booted using the live disk, then did a standard:

```
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

what do i need to change to get reiserfsck to work?

Update: nevermind - got it. for those who need the info later, it's

```
mount -r /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

mount -r /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

reiserfsck --check /dev/hda4

...

```

----------

## /carlito

Correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe it's not very wise to run reiserfschk on a mounted drive..

Anyway, i hope it worked for!

----------

## sog

unfortunately, that didn't work for me. i ran it, and got the following:

```
bread: Cannot read the block (5549459): (Input/Output error).

The problem has occured looks like a hardware problem. If you have bad blocks, we advise you to get a new hard drive, because once you get one bad block that the disk drive internals cannot hide from your sight, the chances of getting more are generally said to become much higher...

If you don't want to follow that follow that advice then if you have just a few bad blocks, try writing to the bad blocks and see if the drive remaps the bad blocks 9that means it takes a block that it has in reserve and allocates it for use for of that bluck number). If it cannot remap the block, use badblock option (-B) with reiserfs utils to handle this block correctly. 
```

i don't have a spare hard drive handy for this machine, and what's more would like to get access to the information on that partition that's not yet backed up. 

can anyone help shed light on the second part of their recommendations? how should i go about writing to the bad block? which reiserutil should i be running with option -B?

any and all help appreciated.

----------

## sog

ok, i've toned down my ambitions: now i'd just like to extract whatever information i can from the corrupted reiser volume. 

any idea how i might do that? trying to boot into Linux causes kernel panic, and i can't mount the volume to chroot into it. 

the data, however, is clearly still there. the question now is how i get access to it and save what i can before i replace the actual drive.

----------

## troymc

First, never mount a possibly corrupt filesystem.  The reason why is that the kernel periodically sync's all drives & that write could corrupt it further.  So you don't need to mount the filesystem, just run the tools on the device [like you did - you ran the tool correctly, you just didn't need to mount the device before doing it].

Hopefully you have smartmontools on one of those boot CDs. Try running something like this:

```

# smartctl -A /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.36 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   229   229   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       203

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       2378

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       73

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       98236

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   119   119   000    Old_age   Always       -       46 (Lifetime Min/Max 17/56)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

What you are looking for here are your "Error_Rate" entries, hopefully they should all be zero. If they are not zero, then this drive is failing. Next check the "Reallocated_Sector_Ct". This is the number of bad spots the hard disk has been able to map around. Hopefully, this should also be zero. If there are only a couple, then the drive is probably still usable, but would need to be constantly monitored. Look at the "Current_Pending_Sector" entry.  This shows you how many bad spots the drive has detected, but has not yet been able to map out. Again, this should be zero. If not, then you need to trigger the drive to remap it, or there are so many already mapped out, that there is no more space to map out any more [another sign of a failing drive].

With the device NOT mounted, run reiserfsck --check on the device.

If you get the same errors you got before, then run badblocks. But first, stat -f the device to verify its block size. Most like it will be 4096

```

# stat -f /dev/hda4

  File: "/dev/hda4"

    ID: 0        Namelen: 255     Type: tmpfs

Block size: 4096       Fundamental block size: 4096

Blocks: Total: 257389     Free: 257329     Available: 257329

Inodes: Total: 257389     Free: 256931

```

Then run badblocks in non-destructive read-write mode, using that block size. This is non-destructive so your data is not damaged, but it is read-write so that we can trigger the drive to map-out any bad sectors it finds. [Bad sectors are only re-mapped on a write()]

```

# badblocks -s -n -b 4096 -o /tmp/badblocks.out /dev/hda4

```

This output file that it creates is a map of badblocks.  These are blocks which the drive itself cannot map out, so we need to keep track of them.  This is what you give to the other reiserfs utils with the -B option. reiserfsck, mkreiserfs, debugreiserfs all accept badblock maps using the -B option.

Now, you can try running reiserfsck again giving it that badblock map.

```

# reiserfsck --check --badblocks /tmp/badblocks.out /dev/hda4

```

Hopefully, at this point it may return & suggest running reiserfsck --fix-fixable to repair errors.  Then you should be able to mount it and recover most of your data.

Anything that was in the area with bad blocks will probably be corrupt.

troymc

----------

## Hoshimaru

Interesting information... however, this doesn't work for me. It simply refuses to repair my bad blocks.

First only /dev/sda7 (root) was ruined, but today I also noticed sda8 aka /home is destroyed... sigh... last time I buy a Maxtor hard disk. > 187GB of data is lost, among wich was my 10 year old email archive.

This really sucks... I'm getting afraid of using reiserfs as well now... 

* hopes his ext3 laptop will have more luck *

----------

## troymc

 *Hoshimaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Interesting information... however, this doesn't work for me. It simply refuses to repair my bad blocks.
> 
> 

 

You should give us more info on what is not working. Maybe we could help, or learn what to avoid.

 *Hoshimaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> last time I buy a Maxtor hard disk. 
> 
> 

 

Yeah, I've given up on Maxtor & Western Digital [I lost 4 WDs last year alone]. Right now I'm sticking w/Seagate or Hitachi.

 *Hoshimaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > 187GB of data is lost, among wich was my 10 year old email archive.
> 
> 

 

What? No backups?    :Shocked: 

 *Hoshimaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This really sucks... I'm getting afraid of using reiserfs as well now... 
> 
> 

 

You can't blame reiserfs for your hardware issues. Or did you have fs problems as well?

troymc

----------

## Hoshimaru

Problems started after the power got abruptly cut in the entire street a few days ago.

Afterwards, it booted again, did some replay on the journal and continued.

First thing I noticed was Gnome being a little slower than usual to respond. When I reused that PC after a few days, it got worse. After doing shutdown -r now, it couldn't mount the root partition anymore.

With the 2006.0 livecd I did a badblocks check, resulting in a 4K file full of blocknumbers.

reiserfsck suggested to use --rebuild-tree, which I did... I get a huge list of

```
ata5: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/4

ata5: status=0x51 {DriverReady SeekComplete Error }

ata5: error0x40 {UncorrectableError }

end_request: I/O error; dev sda, sector 1470544
```

The last line says:

```
bread: Cannot read the block (183802): (Input/output error)

Aborted
```

First I thought only my / got fubar, but it's also /home. I don't even care to take a look at /boot and swap.

Backups ... I bought a 320 external WD hard disk to back up a lot of data, but I didn't sort out everything on that SATA drive yet. I've always handled that disk with care.

Currently doing a 

```
dd conv=noerror if=/dev/sda8 of=/mnt/usb/disk.bin
```

I think I'll get myself a new hard disk Wednesday when I get back to work. Probably another brand.

This Summer hasn't been my lucky time of the year >___<

I hope my WD disk will be safe O.o

I did copy most stuff on DVD too, but they get unreadable after a few years (that's why I got that hard disk).

*sigh* when are they going to make quasi undestructable storage and more importantly one that isn't going to degrade over the years? I still want to see some of my data when I'm 60 ^^'

----------

## Gentree

 *sob wrote:*   

> ok, had a bit of a time b/c i somehow did not have reiser4progs installed, but got that in and ran reiserfsck.

 

you really need to slow down and start paying attention. reiser4progs are for.... reiser4 , not reiserfs, so I see no way that you needed that package to run reiserfsck. 

However, if you are trying to repair reiserfs with reiser4 tools and running fsck on a mounted device you deserve all corrupt data you can make for your self.   :Rolling Eyes: 

I suspect the majority of what you now have is of your own doing. Sorry , but slow down and find out what you are supposed to do before diving into that sort of task.

Be wiser next time.

@Hoshimaru,  

I suggest you check out reiser4. I have most of my system running on R4 and one of the main reasons I like is it's resistance to power outs. I can hit a power failure at any time and know I will come straight back to a good fs and lose no more than my last unflushed change to a particular file.

It's way faster than reiserfs as well.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

Hi there, i'm having the same issues here. 

I've run the badblocks cmd and used the output with reiserfsck. The thing is that it seems that the badblocks are part of the section where the journal is...then it cannot do anything, nor apply the changes.

I've done some searching on google,and found an application called Nucleus Kernel reiserFS, which works fine. At least I can see the files in the  partition....the downside is that I only could get a demo, and in the demo, you only can see the files, not copy them to another partition....mmm =/ (anyone has the full version? =)  )

So, if the partition "crashes" everytime it tries to read the journal....Is it possible to mount the partition without reading it ? I only want to do it in order to get some data...after i do so, i'll format everything, or get myself a new HD, but i really need to get that info from the HD. The mount man page only talks about replaying the uncommited data, i haven't found the way to disable the journal.

Thanks all

yo.

----------

## Gentree

well it wont disable the journalling (AFAIK that's not an option , reiserfs is a journalling fs) but maybe if you turn off the autocheck in /etc/fstab it may have the result you want. End the line for this partition with 0 0

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

but the partition is not even being able to mount. It returns input/output error while trying to read the journal...do you think this is gonna work ?

thanks

yo.

----------

## chiwi

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> well it wont disable the journalling (AFAIK that's not an option , reiserfs is a journalling fs) but maybe if you turn off the autocheck in /etc/fstab it may have the result you want. End the line for this partition with 0 0
> 
> 

 

hey, there was no way I could mount that partition....the same problem appears, ....hmmm

any ideas ?

thanks

yo.

----------

## Gentree

I must say with a price tag of $459US I may be inclined to look for a less "professional" solution. I find that pretty dishonest for a FS recovery tool.

man mkreiserfs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -j | --journal-device FILE       path to separate device to hold journal
> 
> 

 

man reiserfsck

 *Quote:*   

> Expert options:
> 
>   --no-journal-available        do not open nor replay journal
> 
>   -S | --scan-whole-partition   build tree of all blocks of the device
> ...

 

if all else fails ..... RTFM!   :Wink: 

I hope that helps, it looks likely.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man mkreiserfs
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

gentree, i've already read TFM,  :Wink:  , that's why i'm here. I've already tried with the --no-journal-available, but it ignores that option and looks for the journal anyway....yeah, true.

and mkreiserfs will wipe out the data, that's not what i want to do now, not yet. I want to get some data from it before.

Thanks.

yo.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> I've already tried with the --no-journal-available, but it ignores that option and looks for the journal anyway....yeah, true.

 

well you did not make any referce to that so I thought you;d missed it.

can you dd it somewhere else as was suggested above and try to fsck that?

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> well you did not make any referce to that so I thought you;d missed it.

 

sorry, I've tried many things already... =/

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can you dd it somewhere else as was suggested above and try to fsck that?
> 
> 

 

I'm affraid I can't, I don't have space available or another partition where to put the reiserfs partition. I just want to copy some files from the reiserfs partition, that's it.. .=/

The strange thing is that there is a windows app called Nucleus Kernel ReiserFs, and it can actualy see the data, but i cannot copy it because it's a demo version... So, if that application can see the data, why can't another - linux - application do the same ?

thanksLast edited by chiwi on Thu Sep 14, 2006 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentree

well it seems that reiserfsck should be that tool, but you say it's borked.

not surprised, I dont rate reiserfs at all.

see if you can find a bug report.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

>  --no-journal-available
> 
>               This option allows reiserfsck to proceed when the journal device is
> 
>               not  available.  This  option  has  no  effect  when the journal is
> ...

 

LOL, it's not supposed to do anything with your partition.

however debugreiserfs may provide the means to recontruct it but either way you are going to need at least as much space again to play with the data and a raw backup would be strongly advisable before you do anything. 

So bottom line is you need a new disk, But you know that anyway.

If the data is really important I think you can get it back. Just a case of how much time you are preparted to give.

Next time I suggest smallish partitions , between 4 to 8GB that are nice and easy to back up. I makes everything much more flexible.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

alright, let's move forward the raw backup. I've got a Thinkpad t42, 20gb with windows (ntfs), 19Gb with gentoo, reiserfs, 100Mb /boot, etx2 and 512Mb Swap partition. All of them Primary partitions. Now, I know that writing is not possible to a ntfs filesystem, then the raw backup to the ntfs partition is impossible. But, i've got another box at home, which has gentoo installed as well... May be I can dd to that box...is that possible ? some way to 'pipe' it the dd output to that box ? may be if I mount a  dir with samba, it'll work....

any idea ??

how am I supposed to use the dd command ? Does it output everything to a single file ? how does it work ?

thankssssss

yo.

----------

## Gentree

if I follow you it's the thinkpad that has blown out the reiserfs , so you have no gentoo anymore just an XP? Limits the options. Can you boot it off a liveCD?

man dd

it does raw byte by byte data from one device to another. In the case of a borked partition you can clone the mess with 

dd if=/dev/<borked> of=/dev/<good unmounted dev>

the target must be free, unmounted and at least as large as the source. Equally src dev must not me mounted.

so the easiest is if you can plug both drives into the same system . If not you may be able to get a device interface over nfs. I'm pretty vague on that so you'll have to follow it up yourself.

If you can get the raw data across it will appear as an identically broken reiserfs to the host system.

Then you are a bit freer to hack it about since it's just a copy.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chiwi

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> if I follow you it's the thinkpad that has blown out the reiserfs , so you have no gentoo anymore just an XP? Limits the options. Can you boot it off a liveCD?

 

Yes, it is the thinkpad, and I got nothing but XP in it. And yes, I have accelerated Knoppix working on the thinkpad.

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man dd
> 
> it does raw byte by byte data from one device to another. In the case of a borked partition you can clone the mess with 
> ...

 

From what i've just read here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS, NFS can only share directories, or at least, that's what the HOWTO covered. I'm not sure right now if I can share a device...unless the shared dir is /dev  ? ....do you think it's gonna work ?

i'm going to search more about NFS or a way to share a device on the network...home network.

any ideas ?

Thanks all

yo.

----------

## tSp

um, why not just use a livecd and ssh the dd image to the workstation box or usb drive?  You can also have dd output to a file and not a partition, use tar to compress the file, ssh to transfer it...all in one command - here are several examples.....always best to work with an image when recovering data, and some drives simply stop working entirely for some error messages

to a file stored on a usb drive mounted as /mnt/usb2

 dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/mnt/usb2/hdaX.img conv=noerror

from workstation to laptop you can simply rsh a dd command to the remote system and read its data stream on the local system - make sure you are in the directory to store the file:

 rsh remote_host "dd if=device ibs=blocksize"| tar xvBf - 

same with ssh server running on livecd in laptop:

ssh remote_host "dd if=device bs=blocksize"| tar xvBf -

to another remote system over ssh from the livecd:

dd if=/dev/hdaX | ssh user@dest "gzip -9 >some-file-image.gz"

Here is an article I just did a few days ago on data recovery on a ext3 filesystem - http://www.maysville-linux-users-group.org/ftopict-147.html

Here is some software that may work if the normal dd doesnt - http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/ddrescue/

----------

## chiwi

 *tSp wrote:*   

> um, why not just use a livecd and ssh the dd image to the workstation box or usb drive?  You can also have dd output to a file and not a partition, use tar to compress the file, ssh to transfer it...all in one command - here are several examples.....always best to work with an image when recovering data, and some drives simply stop working entirely for some error messages

 

I've been trying to access that partition with a Live cd all this time. I also have winXp installed on the thinkpad, but I can't from there... I don't have an USB drive that big...I only got a 128MB usb pen drive..

 *tSp wrote:*   

> Here is an article I just did a few days ago on data recovery on a ext3 filesystem - http://www.maysville-linux-users-group.org/ftopict-147.html

 

your article is quite good, very descriptive on all steps to follow. But it's for ext2/3..., and the main app u used there, debugfs,is *quite* different from the one for reiserfs, debugreiserfs.

 *tSp wrote:*   

> to another remote system over ssh from the livecd:
> 
> dd if=/dev/hdaX | ssh user@dest "gzip -9 >some-file-image.gz"

 

i'm gonna try this one....and see what happens..

i'll keep struggling with my disc...

Thanks all

yo.

----------

## chiwi

FYI, this is some information i could get from the reiser filesystem  using the 'debugreiserfs'. I don't understand anything said here...maybe someone could translate something.. =)

I also have the output using these parameters

-d

    prints the formatted nodes of the internal tree of the filesystem. 

-D

    prints the formatted nodes of all used blocks of the filesystem.

but they are *HUGE*....I could see the listing of files&directories in them....but just the listing.. =/

used option: -J

    prints the journal header.

```

Filesystem state: consistency is not checked after last mounting

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x304 of format 3.6 with standard journal

Count of blocks on the device: 4853520

Number of bitmaps: 149

Blocksize: 4096

Free blocks (count of blocks - used [journal, bitmaps, data, reserved] blocks): 538383

Root block: 655591

Filesystem is NOT clean

Tree height: 5

Hash function used to sort names: "r5"

Objectid map size 880, max 972

Journal parameters:

   Device [0x0]

   Magic [0x47a50ffc]

   Size 8193 blocks (including 1 for journal header) (first block 18)

   Max transaction length 1024 blocks

   Max batch size 900 blocks

   Max commit age 30

Blocks reserved by journal: 0

Fs state field: 0x0:

sb_version: 2

inode generation number: 3565707

UUID: 3ab927d1-3468-4568-ac69-1cddbf1acbfc

LABEL: 

Set flags in SB:

   ATTRIBUTES CLEAN

Journal header (block #8210 of /dev/hda4):

   j_last_flush_trans_id 648991

   j_first_unflushed_offset 835

   j_mount_id 326

   Device [0x0]

   Magic [0x47a50ffc]

   Size 8193 blocks (including 1 for journal header) (first block 18)

   Max transaction length 1024 blocks

   Max batch size 900 blocks

   Max commit age 30

```

used option: -m

    prints the contents of the bitmap

[code:1:0409c0bbfb]

Filesystem state: consistency is not checked after last mounting

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x304 of format 3.6 with standard journal

Count of blocks on the device: 4853520

Number of bitmaps: 149

Blocksize: 4096

Free blocks (count of blocks - used [journal, bitmaps, data, reserved] blocks): 538383

Root block: 655591

Filesystem is NOT clean

Tree height: 5

Hash function used to sort names: "r5"

Objectid map size 880, max 972

Journal parameters:

	Device [0x0]

	Magic [0x47a50ffc]

	Size 8193 blocks (including 1 for journal header) (first block 18)

	Max transaction length 1024 blocks

	Max batch size 900 blocks

	Max commit age 30

Blocks reserved by journal: 0

Fs state field: 0x0:

sb_version: 2

inode generation number: 3565707

UUID: 3ab927d1-3468-4568-ac69-1cddbf1acbfc

LABEL: 

Set flags in SB:

	ATTRIBUTES CLEAN

Bitmap blocks are:

#0: block 17: Busy (0-8371) Free(8372-8372) Busy(8373-8379) Free(8380-8380) Busy(8381-8464) Free(8465-8466) Busy(8467-8614) Free(8615-8615) Busy(8616-8667) Free(8668-8670) Busy(8671-8702) Free(8703-8704) Busy(8705-8745) Free(8746-8746) Busy(8747-8748) Free(8749-8750) Busy(8751-8797) Free(8798-8799) Busy(8800-8838) Free(8839-8840) Busy(8841-8941) Free(8942-8943) Busy(8944-8945) Free(8946-8946) Busy(8947-9082) Free(9083-9083) Busy(9084-20263) Free(20264-20264) Busy(20265-20301) Free(20302-20302) Busy(20303-21331) Free(21332-21333) Busy(21334-21491) Free(21492-21492) Busy(21493-21587) Free(21588-21589) Busy(21590-21756) Free(21757-21758) Busy(21759-21914) Free(21915-21915) Busy(21916-24090) Free(24091-24091) Busy(24092-24092) Free(24093-24093) Busy(24094-24125) Free(24126-24126) Busy(24127-29616) Free(29617-32766) Busy(32767-32767)

used 29584, free 3184

#1: block 32768: Busy (32768-32877) Free(32878-32878) Busy(32879-32958) Free(32959-32959) Busy(32960-32962) Free(32963-32963) Busy(32964-32964) Free(32965-32965) Busy(32966-33051) Free(33052-33054) Busy(33055-33066) Free(33067-33068) Busy(33069-33069) Free(33070-33072) Busy(33073-33081) Free(33082-33082) Busy(33083-33084) Free(33085-33085) Busy(33086-33090) Free(33091-33092) Busy(33093-33097) Free(33098-33098) Busy(33099-33134) Free(33135-33135) Busy(33136-33210) Free(33211-33211) Busy(33212-33414) Free(33415-33415) Busy(33416-33505) Free(33506-33507) Busy(33508-33510) Free(33511-33511) Busy(33512-33517) Free(33518-33518) Busy(33519-33528) Free(33529-33529) Busy(33530-33536) Free(33537-33537) Busy(33538-33564) Free(33565-33565) Busy(33566-33837) Free(33838-33838) Busy(33839-33866) Free(33867-33867) Busy(33868-33871) Free(33872-33872) Busy(33873-33958) Free(33959-33960) Busy(33961-33995) Free(33996-34011) Busy(34012-34046) Free(34047-34070) Busy(34071-34103) Free(34104-34119) Busy(34120-34162) Free(34163-34166) Busy(34167-34167) Free(34168-34179) Busy(34180-34215) Free(34216-34239) Busy(34240-34784) Free(34785-34812) Busy(34813-49936) Free(49937-49937) Busy(49938-50116) Free(50117-50117) Busy(50118-50336) Free(50337-50337) Busy(50338-51785) Free(51786-51786) Busy(51787-60749) Free(60750-60750) Busy(60751-61149) Free(61150-61150) Busy(61151-61164) Free(61165-61165) Busy(61166-61185) Free(61186-61186) Busy(61187-61202) Free(61203-61203) Busy(61204-61252) Free(61253-61255) Busy(61256-61259) Free(61260-61261) Busy(61262-61270) Free(61271-61271) Busy(61272-61286) Free(61287-61287) Busy(61288-61295) Free(61296-61301) Busy(61302-61391) Free(61392-61403) Busy(61404-61406) Free(61407-61422) Busy(61423-61424) Free(61425-61443) Busy(61444-61490) Free(61491-61521) Busy(61522-61523) Free(61524-61622) Busy(61623-61651) Free(61652-61670) Busy(61671-61672) Free(61673-61723) Busy(61724-61725) Free(61726-61727) Busy(61728-61728) Free(61729-61752) Busy(61753-61754) Free(61755-61770) Busy(61771-61772) Free(61773-61777) Busy(61778-61779) Free(61780-61849) Busy(61850-61854) Free(61855-61884) Busy(61885-61888) Free(61889-61891) Busy(61892-61893) Free(61894-61894) Busy(61895-61897) Free(61898-61901) Busy(61902-61903) Free(61904-61907) Busy(61908-61911) Free(61912-61912) Busy(61913-61913) Free(61914-61915) Busy(61916-61919) Free(61920-61928) Busy(61929-61934) Free(61935-61945) Busy(61946-61947) Free(61948-61948) Busy(61949-61950) Free(61951-61957) Busy(61958-61959) Free(61960-61964) Busy(61965-61968) Free(61969-61975) Busy(61976-61976) Free(61977-61977) Busy(61978-61979) Free(61980-61981) Busy(61982-61983) Free(61984-61990) Busy(61991-61992) Free(61993-62215) Busy(62216-62273) Free(62274-62289) Busy(62290-62518) Free(62519-64670) Busy(64671-65529) Free(65530-65533) Busy(65534-65535)

used 29736, free 3032

#2: block 65536: Busy (65536-65603) Free(65604-65604) Busy(65605-65663) Free(65664-65664) Busy(65665-68266) Free(68267-68270) Busy(68271-68272) Free(68273-68274) Busy(68275-68291) Free(68292-68293) Busy(68294-68302) Free(68303-68304) Busy(68305-68397) Free(68398-68398) Busy(68399-68401) Free(68402-68404) Busy(68405-70355) Free(70356-70356) Busy(70357-70369) Free(70370-70370) Busy(70371-70391) Free(70392-70393) Busy(70394-70395) Free(70396-70399) Busy(70400-70401) Free(70402-70450) Busy(70451-70451) Free(70452-70517) Busy(70518-74018) Free(74019-74195) Busy(74196-74197) Free(74198-74339) Busy(74340-74347) Free(74348-84206) Busy(84207-84258) Free(84259-84261) Busy(84262-84270) Free(84271-84278) Busy(84279-84460) Free(84461-84480) Busy(84481-86687) Free(86688-86697) Busy(86698-86698) Free(86699-86862) Busy(86863-87117) Free(87118-87118) Busy(87119-87189) Free(87190-87194) Busy(87195-87280) Free(87281-87284) Busy(87285-87296) Free(87297-87297) Busy(87298-87524) Free(87525-87528) Busy(87529-87613) Free(87614-87621) Busy(87622-87886) Free(87887-87906) Busy(87907-87971) Free(87972-87975) Busy(87976-87982) Free(87983-87983) Busy(87984-87989) Free(87990-87990) Busy(87991-88023) Free(88024-88025) Busy(88026-88132) Free(88133-88134) Busy(88135-88147) Free(88148-88148) Busy(88149-88183) Free(88184-88192) Busy(88193-88196) Free(88197-88199) Busy(88200-88214) Free(88215-88215) Busy(88216-88227) Free(88228-88228) Busy(88229-88234) Free(88235-88259) Busy(88260-88261) Free(88262-88362) Busy(88363-88364) Free(88365-88451) Busy(88452-88452) Free(88453-88476) Busy(88477-88491) Free(88492-88504) Busy(88505-88506) Free(88507-88572) Busy(88573-88574) Free(88575-88617) Busy(88618-88618) Free(88619-88638) Busy(88639-88641) Free(88642-88771) Busy(88772-88776) Free(88777-88784) Busy(88785-88788) Free(88789-88934) Busy(88935-88935) Free(88936-88958) Busy(88959-88964) Free(88965-88983) Busy(88984-89015) Free(89016-89037) Busy(89038-89360) Free(89361-89361) Busy(89362-89413) Free(89414-89414) Busy(89415-89417) Free(89418-89419) Busy(89420-89422) Free(89423-89594) Busy(89595-89596) Free(89597-89615) Busy(89616-89626) Free(89627-89639) Busy(89640-89640) Free(89641-89649) Busy(89650-89650) Free(89651-89664) Busy(89665-89665) Free(89666-89843) Busy(89844-89845) Free(89846-89874) Busy(89875-90275) Free(90276-90283) Busy(90284-90440) Free(90441-90452) Busy(90453-90457) Free(90458-90460) Busy(90461-90686) Free(90687-90689) Busy(90690-92195) Free(92196-92198) Busy(92199-92451) Free(92452-92459) Busy(92460-92460) Free(92461-92464) Busy(92465-92704) Free(92705-92708) Busy(92709-92867) Free(92868-92871) Busy(92872-93112) Free(93113-93120) Busy(93121-93444) Free(93445-93445) Busy(93446-93613) Free(93614-93614) Busy(93615-93760) Free(93761-93761) Busy(93762-93808) Free(93809-93809) Busy(93810-93887) Free(93888-93891) Busy(93892-94404) Free(94405-94406) Busy(94407-94422) Free(94423-94423) Busy(94424-94440) Free(94441-94441) Busy(94442-94442) Free(94443-94444) Busy(94445-94453) Free(94454-94454) Busy(94455-94475) Free(94476-94478) Busy(94479-94545) Free(94546-94546) Busy(94547-94555) Free(94556-94563) Busy(94564-94565) Free(94566-94569) Busy(94570-94592) Free(94593-94620) Busy(94621-94686) Free(94687-94714) Busy(94715-94756) Free(94757-94889) Busy(94890-94899) Free(94900-94952) Busy(94953-95046) Free(95047-98302) Busy(98303-98303)

used 17427, free 15341

#3: block 98304: Busy (98304-98362) Free(98363-98364) Busy(98365-98365) Free(98366-98366) Busy(98367-98373) Free(98374-98374) Busy(98375-98426) Free(98427-98428) Busy(98429-98429) Free(98430-98432) Busy(98433-98522) Free(98523-98523) Busy(98524-98573) Free(98574-98574) Busy(98575-98646) Free(98647-98666) Busy(98667-98771) Free(98772-98772) Busy(98773-98824) Free(98825-98825) Busy(98826-98876) Free(98877-98976) Busy(98977-98979) Free(98980-99031) Busy(99032-99055) Free(99056-99067) Busy(99068-99074) Free(99075-99115) Busy(99116-99117) Free(99118-99218) Busy(99219-99228) Free(99229-99244) Busy(99245-99297) Free(99298-99361) Busy(99362-99370) Free(99371-99378) Busy(99379-99380) Free(99381-99457) Busy(99458-99460) Free(99461-99488) Busy(99489-99489) Free(99490-99781) Busy(99782-99785) Free(99786-99799) Busy(99800-99800) Free(99801-99806) Busy(99807-99807) Free(99808-99811) Busy(99812-99812) Free(99813-99813) Busy(99814-99825) Free(99826-99853) Busy(99854-99858) Free(99859-99862) Busy(99863-99898) Free(99899-99899) Busy(99900-99938) Free(99939-99939) Busy(99940-99941) Free(99942-99949) Busy(99950-100004) Free(100005-100056) Busy(100057-100110) Free(100111-100114) Busy(100115-100185) Free(100186-100261) Busy(100262-100325) Free(100326-100345) Busy(100346-100360) Free(100361-100361) Busy(100362-100542) Free(100543-100543) Busy(100544-100579) Free(100580-100580) Busy(100581-100583) Free(100584-100584) Busy(100585-100587) Free(100588-100621) Busy(100622-100622) Free(100623-100625) Busy(100626-100626) Free(100627-100628) Busy(100629-100633) Free(100634-100681) Busy(100682-100682) Free(100683-100692) Busy(100693-100693) Free(100694-100698) Busy(100699-100699) Free(100700-100701) Busy(100702-100704) Free(100705-100712) Busy(100713-100713) Free(100714-100726) Busy(100727-100727) Free(100728-100730) Busy(100731-100731) Free(100732-100733) Busy(100734-100734) Free(100735-100737) Busy(100738-100741) Free(100742-100745) Busy(100746-100749) Free(100750-100752) Busy(100753-100754) Free(100755-100756) Busy(100757-100760) Free(100761-100763) Busy(100764-100765) Free(100766-100767) Busy(100768-101028) Free(101029-101034) Busy(101035-101075) Free(101076-101142) Busy(101143-101159) Free(101160-101174) Busy(101175-101180) Free(101181-101194) Busy(101195-101809) Free(101810-101909) Busy(101910-102422) Free(102423-102554) Busy(102555-102610) Free(102611-102629) Busy(102630-102651) Free(102652-102688) Busy(102689-102710) Free(102711-102822) Busy(102823-102864) Free(102865-106165) Busy(106166-106344) Free(106345-106913) Busy(106914-107049) Free(107050-107054) Busy(107055-107063) Free(107064-107066) Busy(107067-107082) Free(107083-107087) Busy(107088-107115) Free(107116-107123) Busy(107124-107153) Free(107154-107161) Busy(107162-107163) Free(107164-107179) Busy(107180-107182) Free(107183-107189) Busy(107190-107191) Free(107192-107478) Busy(107479-131071)

used 26863, free 5905

#4: block 131072: Busy (131072-131226) Free(131227-131227) Busy(131228-131228) Free(131229-131233) Busy(131234-131234) Free(131235-131262) Busy(131263-131263) Free(131264-131268) Busy(131269-131269) Free(131270-131271) Busy(131272-131275) Free(131276-131276) Busy(131277-131279) Free(131280-131280) Busy(131281-131281) Free(131282-131283) Busy(131284-131288) Free(131289-131290) Busy(131291-131299) Free(131300-131302) Busy(131303-131310) Free(131311-131314) Busy(131315-131315) Free(131316-131317) Busy(131318-131319) Free(131320-131332) Busy(131333-131336) Free(131337-131341) Busy(131342-131346) Free(131347-131347) Busy(131348-131348) Free(131349-131356) Busy(131357-131358) Free(131359-131360) Busy(131361-131361) Free(131362-131363) Busy(131364-131368) Free(131369-131369) Busy(131370-131372) Free(131373-131373) Busy(131374-131379) Free(131380-131383) Busy(131384-131391) Free(131392-131392) Busy(131393-131418) Free(131419-131419) Busy(131420-131432) Free(131433-131434) Busy(131435-131436) Free(131437-131437) Busy(131438-131439) Free(131440-131440) Busy(131441-131443) Free(131444-131444) Busy(131445-131448) Free(131449-131451) Busy(131452-131454) Free(131455-131456) Busy(131457-131467) Free(131468-131476) Busy(131477-133154) Free(133155-133169) Busy(133170-133170) Free(133171-133172) Busy(133173-133173) Free(133174-133186) Busy(133187-133188) Free(133189-133190) Busy(133191-133220) Free(133221-133221) Busy(133222-133230) Free(133231-133262) Busy(133263-133269) Free(133270-133270) Busy(133271-133273) Free(133274-133283) Busy(133284-133287) Free(133288-133290) Busy(133291-133310) Free(133311-133312) Busy(133313-133322) Free(133323-133323) Busy(133324-133327) Free(133328-133331) Busy(133332-133336) Free(133337-133346) Busy(133347-133347) Free(133348-133348) Busy(133349-133364) Free(133365-133426) Busy(133427-133451) Free(133452-133459) Busy(133460-133462) Free(133463-133464) Busy(133465-133489) Free(133490-133490) Busy(133491-133498) Free(133499-133524) Busy(133525-133529) Free(133530-133532) Busy(133533-133539) Free(133540-133548) Busy(133549-133552) Free(133553-133558) Busy(133559-133563) Free(133564-133568) Busy(133569-133575) Free(133576-133577) Busy(133578-133582) Free(133583-133601) Busy(133602-133628) Free(133629-133630) Busy(133631-133638) Free(133639-133640) Busy(133641-133665) Free(133666-133668) Busy(133669-133730) Free(133731-133747) Busy(133748-133787) Free(133788-133958) Busy(133959-134083) Free(134084-134115) Busy(134116-134116) Free(134117-134302) Busy(134303-134303) Free(134304-137031) Busy(137032-137032) Free(137033-140470) Busy(140471-140471) Free(140472-143721) Busy(143722-143730) Free(143731-143736) Busy(143737-143738) Free(143739-146922) Busy(146923-150415) Free(150416-150422) Busy(150423-150426) Free(150427-150427) Busy(150428-150429) Free(150430-150430) Busy(150431-150464) Free(150465-150473) Busy(150474-150475) Free(150476-150477) Busy(150478-150479) Free(150480-150481) Busy(150482-150484) Free(150485-150485) Busy(150486-150507) Free(150508-150508) Busy(150509-150560) Free(150561-150637) Busy(150638-150669) Free(150670-150750) Busy(150751-150782) Free(150783-150793) Busy(150794-150825) Free(150826-150843) Busy(150844-150844) Free(150845-150846) Busy(150847-150848) Free(150849-150855) Busy(150856-150857) Free(150858-150861) Busy(150862-150862) Free(150863-150872) Busy(150873-150873) Free(150874-150882) Busy(150883-150888) Free(150889-150890) Busy(150891-150891) Free(150892-150896) Busy(150897-150898) Free(150899-150937) Busy(150938-150938) Free(150939-151001) Busy(151002-151002) Free(151003-151006) Busy(151007-163839)

used 19039, free 13729

#5: block 163840: Busy (163840-163840) Free(163841-163842) Busy(163843-163858) Free(163859-163859) Busy(163860-163861) Free(163862-163864) Busy(163865-163875) Free(163876-163876) Busy(163877-163887) Free(163888-163888) Busy(163889-163889) Free(163890-163890) Busy(163891-163892) Free(163893-163893) Busy(163894-163901) Free(163902-163903) Busy(163904-163906) Free(163907-163908) Busy(163909-163939) Free(163940-163940) Busy(163941-163942) Free(163943-163943) Busy(163944-163958) Free(163959-163960) Busy(163961-163962) Free(163963-163964) Busy(163965-163968) Free(163969-163969) Busy(163970-163978) Free(163979-163979) Busy(163980-163982) Free(163983-163983) Busy(163984-163984) Free(163985-163987) Busy(163988-163992) Free(163993-163993) Busy(163994-164003) Free(164004-164005) Busy(164006-164007) Free(164008-164008) Busy(164009-164023) Free(164024-164025) Busy(164026-164094) Free(164095-164095) Busy(164096-164214) Free(164215-164215) Busy(164216-164232) Free(164233-164233) Busy(164234-164238) Free(164239-164240) Busy(164241-164242) Free(164243-164243) Busy(164244-164244) Free(164245-164245) Busy(164246-164261) Free(164262-164262) Busy(164263-164264) Free(164265-164265) Busy(164266-164269) Free(164270-164270) Busy(164271-164295) Free(164296-164296) Busy(164297-164468) Free(164469-164469) Busy(164470-164514) Free(164515-164515) Busy(164516-164606) Free(164607-164607) Busy(164608-164657) Free(164658-164658) Busy(164659-164680) Free(164681-164681) Busy(164682-164696) Free(164697-164698) Busy(164699-164703) Free(164704-164704) Busy(164705-164716) Free(164717-164718) Busy(164719-164729) Free(164730-164730) Busy(164731-164732) Free(164733-164733) Busy(164734-164739) Free(164740-164740) Busy(164741-164747) Free(164748-164749) Busy(164750-164759) Free(164760-164760) Busy(164761-164767) Free(164768-164768) Busy(164769-164774) Free(164775-164775) Busy(164776-164781) Free(164782-164782) Busy(164783-164784) Free(164785-164785) Busy(164786-164796) Free(164797-164797) Busy(164798-164804) Free(164805-164805) Busy(164806-164806) Free(164807-164807) Busy(164808-164819) Free(164820-164820) Busy(164821-164821) Free(164822-164822) Busy(164823-164828) Free(164829-164829) Busy(164830-164832) Free(164833-164833) Busy(164834-164852) Free(164853-164853) Busy(164854-164859) Free(164860-164860) Busy(164861-164866) Free(164867-164867) Busy(164868-164873) Free(164874-164875) Busy(164876-164885) Free(164886-164888) Busy(164889-164922) Free(164923-164923) Busy(164924-164930) Free(164931-164931) Busy(164932-164932) Free(164933-164933) Busy(164934-164940) Free(164941-164941) Busy(164942-164942) Free(164943-164944) Busy(164945-164951) Free(164952-164952) Busy(164953-164953) Free(164954-164955) Busy(164956-165065) Free(165066-165066) Busy(165067-165079) Free(165080-165080) Busy(165081-165088) Free(165089-165089) Busy(165090-165241) Free(165242-165242) Busy(165243-165244) Free(165245-165245) Busy(165246-165273) Free(165274-165274) Busy(165275-165276) Free(165277-165277) Busy(165278-165295) Free(165296-165297) Busy(165298-165621) Free(165622-165623) Busy(165624-165723) Free(165724-165724) Busy(165725-165760) Free(165761-165761) Busy(165762-165767) Free(165768-165768) Busy(165769-165772) Free(165773-165773) Busy(165774-165774) Free(165775-165776) Busy(165777-165779) Free(165780-165780) Busy(165781-165785) Free(165786-165786) Busy(165787-165789) Free(165790-165791) Busy(165792-165795) Free(165796-165796) Busy(165797-165797) Free(165798-165800) Busy(165801-165804) Free(165805-165806) Busy(165807-165807) Free(165808-165808) Busy(165809-165815) Free(165816-165817) Busy(165818-165818) Free(165819-165819) Busy(165820-165888) Free(165889-165895) Busy(165896-165901) Free(165902-165903) Busy(165904-165904) Free(165905-165906) Busy(165907-165917) Free(165918-165920) Busy(165921-165943) Free(165944-165944) Busy(165945-165952) Free(165953-165959) Busy(165960-165960) Free(165961-165965) Busy(165966-166046) Free(166047-166048) Busy(166049-166058) Free(166059-166061) Busy(166062-166170) Free(166171-166176) Busy(166177-166178) Free(166179-166180) Busy(166181-166274) Free(166275-166276) Busy(166277-166284) Free(166285-166288) Busy(166289-166307) Free(166308-166309) Busy(166310-166344) Free(166345-166346) Busy(166347-166352) Free(166353-166354) Busy(166355-166375) Free(166376-166378) Busy(166379-166381) Free(166382-166382) Busy(166383-166482) Free(166483-166484) Busy(166485-166487) Free(166488-166489) Busy(166490-166492) Free(166493-166531) Busy(166532-166536) Free(166537-166538) Busy(166539-166545) Free(166546-166556) Busy(166557-166558) Free(166559-166567) Busy(166568-166568) Free(166569-166572) Busy(166573-166612) Free(166613-166614) Busy(166615-167122) Free(167123-167124) Busy(167125-167165) Free(167166-167167) Busy(167168-167450) Free(167451-167453) Busy(167454-167455) Free(167456-167458) Busy(167459-167659) Free(167660-167661) Busy(167662-167792) Free(167793-167794) Busy(167795-167840) Free(167841-167844) Busy(167845-167868) Free(167869-167870) Busy(167871-167893) Free(167894-167895) Busy(167896-167898) Free(167899-167900) Busy(167901-167908) Free(167909-167910) Busy(167911-167917) Free(167918-167926) Busy(167927-167928) Free(167929-167932) Busy(167933-167934) Free(167935-167936) Busy(167937-167986) Free(167987-167989) Busy(167990-168004) Free(168005-168007) Busy(168008-168239) Free(168240-168244) Busy(168245-168253) Free(168254-168255) Busy(168256-168282) Free(168283-168284) Busy(168285-168289) Free(168290-168296) Busy(168297-168309) Free(168310-168322) Busy(168323-168325) Free(168326-168336) Busy(168337-168357) Free(168358-168362) Busy(168363-168384) Free(168385-168385) Busy(168386-168388) Free(168389-168389) Busy(168390-168404) Free(168405-168405) Busy(168406-168409) Free(168410-168412) Busy(168413-168423) Free(168424-168426) Busy(168427-168439) Free(168440-168449) Busy(168450-168450) Free(168451-168456) Busy(168457-169244) Free(169245-169245) Busy(169246-169350) Free(169351-169351) Busy(169352-169400) Free(169401-169416) Busy(169417-169417) Free(169418-169467) Busy(169468-169474) Free(169475-169481) Busy(169482-169486) Free(169487-169490) Busy(169491-169492) Free(169493-169496) Busy(169497-169508) Free(169509-169510) Busy(169511-169528) Free(169529-169531) Busy(169532-169600) Free(169601-169601) Busy(169602-169699) Free(169700-169701) Busy(169702-170047) Free(170048-170051) Busy(170052-170773) Free(170774-170775) Busy(170776-170817) Free(170818-170819) Busy(170820-170919) Free(170920-170921) Busy(170922-171118) Free(171119-171120) Busy(171121-171657) Free(171658-171659) Busy(171660-171672) Free(171673-171674) Busy(171675-171697) Free(171698-171698) Busy(171699-171699) Free(171700-171700) Busy(171701-171747) Free(171748-171748) Busy(171749-171751) Free(171752-171753) Busy(171754-171782) Free(171783-171784) Busy(171785-171793) Free(171794-171795) Busy(171796-171797) Free(171798-171800) Busy(171801-171821) Free(171822-171822) Busy(171823-171828) Free(171829-171830) Busy(171831-171831) Free(171832-171833) Busy(171834-171834) Free(171835-171835) Busy(171836-171902) Free(171903-171903) Busy(171904-172016) Free(172017-172019) Busy(172020-172024) Free(172025-172028) Busy(172029-172101) Free(172102-172103) Busy(172104-172141) Free(172142-172144) Busy(172145-172156) Free(172157-172157) Busy(172158-172159) Free(172160-172162) Busy(172163-172165) Free(172166-172167) Busy(172168-172176) Free(172177-172177) Busy(172178-172189) Free(172190-172190) Busy(172191-172222) Free(172223-172223) Busy(172224-172336) Free(172337-172339) Busy(172340-172514) Free(172515-172516) Busy(172517-172768) Free(172769-172769) Busy(172770-172784) Free(172785-172785) Busy(172786-172798) Free(172799-172801) Busy(172802-172804) Free(172805-172806) Busy(172807-172977) Free(172978-172980) Busy(172981-173000) Free(173001-173002) Busy(173003-173182) Free(173183-173184) Busy(173185-173193) Free(173194-173195) Busy(173196-173223) Free(173224-173225) Busy(173226-173238) Free(173239-173242) Busy(173243-173287) Free(173288-173295) Busy(173296-173349) Free(173350-173351) Busy(173352-173378) Free(173379-173382) Busy(173383-173454) Free(173455-173460) Busy(173461-173513) Free(173514-173516) Busy(173517-173528) Free(173529-173531) Busy(173532-173631) Free(173632-173635) Busy(173636-173684) Free(173685-173687) Busy(173688-173811) Free(173812-173815) Busy(173816-173888) Free(173889-173914) Busy(173915-173948) Free(173949-173950) Busy(173951-173959) Free(173960-173963) Busy(173964-173997) Free(173998-174081) Busy(174082-174082) Free(174083-174107) Busy(174108-174109) Free(174110-174221) Busy(174222-174623) Free(174624-174624) Busy(174625-176792) Free(176793-176824) Busy(176825-176872) Free(176873-176873) Busy(176874-179098) Free(179099-179174) Busy(179175-180969) Free(180970-181001) Busy(181002-181056) Free(181057-181062) Busy(181063-181072) Free(181073-181089) Busy(181090-192732) Free(192733-192733) Busy(192734-192862) Free(192863-192863) Busy(192864-192870) Free(192871-192871) Busy(192872-192872) Free(192873-192873) Busy(192874-192880) Free(192881-192882) Busy(192883-193124) Free(193125-193127) Busy(193128-196607)

used 31768, free 1000

#6: block 196608: Busy (196608-196608) Free(196609-196610) Busy(196611-196615) Free(196616-196617) Busy(196618-196629) Free(196630-196630) Busy(196631-196631) Free(196632-196632) Busy(196633-196633) Free(196634-196634) Busy(196635-196638) Free(196639-196639) Busy(196640-196643) Free(196644-196644) Busy(196645-196659) Free(196660-196660) Busy(196661-196678) Free(196679-196681) Busy(196682-196686) Free(196687-196687) Busy(196688-196707) Free(196708-196708) Busy(196709-196709) Free(196710-196710) Busy(196711-196711) Free(196712-196713) Busy(196714-196720) Free(196721-196721) Busy(196722-196723) Free(196724-196724) Busy(196725-196725) Free(196726-196726) Busy(196727-196733) Free(196734-196734) Busy(196735-196755) Free(196756-196756) Busy(196757-196758) Free(196759-196759) Busy(196760-196766) Free(196767-196767) Busy(196768-196769) Free(196770-196770) Busy(196771-196772) Free(196773-196773) Busy(196774-196782) Free(196783-196783) Busy(196784-196784) Free(196785-196785) Busy(196786-196788) Free(196789-196789) Busy(196790-196792) Free(196793-196794) Busy(196795-196802) Free(196803-196803) Busy(196804-196804) Free(196805-196805) Busy(196806-196807) Free(196808-196808) Busy(196809-196836) Free(196837-196837) Busy(196838-196840) Free(196841-196841) Busy(196842-196848) Free(196849-196849) Busy(196850-196859) Free(196860-196860) Busy(196861-196875) Free(196876-196876) Busy(196877-196880) Free(196881-196881) Busy(196882-196903) Free(196904-196904) Busy(196905-196905) Free(196906-196906) Busy(196907-196934) Free(196935-196935) Busy(196936-196936) Free(196937-196937) Busy(196938-196938) Free(196939-196939) Busy(196940-196944) Free(196945-196945) Busy(196946-196947) Free(196948-196948) Busy(196949-196972) Free(196973-196973) Busy(196974-196984) Free(196985-196985) Busy(196986-196993) Free(196994-196994) Busy(196995-196997) Free(196998-196998) Busy(196999-197008) Free(197009-197009) Busy(197010-197023) Free(197024-197024) Busy(197025-197032) Free(197033-197033) Busy(197034-197034) Free(197035-197036) Busy(197037-197037) Free(197038-197038) Busy(197039-197039) Free(197040-197040) Busy(197041-197053) Free(197054-197055) Busy(197056-197070) Free(197071-197074) Busy(197075-197079) Free(197080-197080) Busy(197081-197081) Free(197082-197082) Busy(197083-197084) Free(197085-197086) Busy(197087-197087) Free(197088-197088) Busy(197089-197090) Free(197091-197092) Busy(197093-197101) Free(197102-197102) Busy(197103-197114) Free(197115-197115) Busy(197116-197125) Free(197126-197131) Busy(197132-197132) Free(197133-197133) Busy(197134-197134) Free(197135-197135) Busy(197136-197136) Free(197137-197137) Busy(197138-197145) Free(197146-197146) Busy(197147-197149) Free(197150-197150) Busy(197151-197152) Free(197153-197153) Busy(197154-197160) Free(197161-197161) Busy(197162-197179) Free(197180-197180) Busy(197181-197189) Free(197190-197190) Busy(197191-197191) Free(197192-197193) Busy(197194-197195) Free(197196-197196) Busy(197197-197197) Free(197198-197198) Busy(197199-197205) Free(197206-197206) Busy(197207-197223) Free(197224-197225) Busy(197226-197229) Free(197230-197230) Busy(197231-197243) Free(197244-197244) Busy(197245-197246) Free(197247-197248) Busy(197249-197252) Free(197253-197253) Busy(197254-197254) Free(197255-197256) Busy(197257-197266) Free(197267-197267) Busy(197268-197269) Free(197270-197270) Busy(197271-197271) Free(197272-197273) Busy(197274-197277) Free(197278-197278) Busy(197279-197301) Free(197302-197302) Busy(197303-197304) Free(197305-197305) Busy(197306-197308) Free(197309-197309) Busy(197310-197316) Free(197317-197317) Busy(197318-197330) Free(197331-197331) Busy(197332-197343) Free(197344-197344) Busy(197345-197345) Free(197346-197346) Busy(197347-197355) Free(197356-197356) Busy(197357-197360) Free(197361-197361) Busy(197362-197369) Free(197370-197370) Busy(197371-197378) Free(197379-197380) Busy(197381-197384) Free(197385-197385) Busy(197386-197386) Free(197387-197387) Busy(197388-197413) Free(197414-197414) Busy(197415-197421) Free(197422-197422) Busy(197423-197429) Free(197430-197430) Busy(197431-197431) Free(197432-197432) Busy(197433-197433) Free(197434-197449) Busy(197450-197454) Free(197455-197455) Busy(197456-197465) Free(197466-197466) Busy(197467-197473) Free(197474-197475) Busy(197476-197476) Free(197477-197477) Busy(197478-197478) Free(197479-197479) Busy(197480-197480) Free(197481-197481) Busy(197482-197486) Free(197487-197487) Busy(197488-197489) Free(197490-197490) Busy(197491-197491) Free(197492-197492) Busy(197493-197494) Free(197495-197495) Busy(197496-197517) Free(197518-197521) Busy(197522-197522) Free(197523-197546) Busy(197547-197547) Free(197548-197548) Busy(197549-197559) Free(197560-197562) Busy(197563-197564) Free(197565-197565) Busy(197566-197578) Free(197579-197579) Busy(197580-197584) Free(197585-197586) Busy(197587-197588) Free(197589-197590) Busy(197591-197595) Free(197596-197596) Busy(197597-197601) Free(197602-197602) Busy(197603-197608) Free(197609-197609) Busy(197610-197611) Free(197612-197612) Busy(197613-197655) Free(197656-197656) Busy(197657-197703) Free(197704-197704) Busy(197705-197768) Free(197769-197771) Busy(197772-197773) Free(197774-197774) Busy(197775-197775) Free(197776-197782) Busy(197783-197785) Free(197786-197786) Busy(197787-197788) Free(197789-197790) Busy(197791-197794) Free(197795-197799) Busy(197800-197824) Free(197825-197825) Busy(197826-197836) Free(197837-197837) Busy(197838-197840) Free(197841-197842) Busy(197843-197845) Free(197846-197848) Busy(197849-197849) Free(197850-197851) Busy(197852-197852) Free(197853-197854) Busy(197855-197860) Free(197861-197863) Busy(197864-197864) Free(197865-197870) Busy(197871-197872) Free(197873-197874) Busy(197875-197899) Free(197900-197900) Busy(197901-197918) Free(197919-197919) Busy(197920-197973) Free(197974-197974) Busy(197975-197988) Free(197989-197990) Busy(197991-197991) Free(197992-197997) Busy(197998-198002) Free(198003-198003) Busy(198004-198028) Free(198029-198029) Busy(198030-198033) Free(198034-198034) Busy(198035-198035) Free(198036-198036) Busy(198037-198094) Free(198095-198103) Busy(198104-198309) Free(198310-198312) Busy(198313-198324) Free(198325-198333) Busy(198334-198339) Free(198340-198340) Busy(198341-198656) Free(198657-198676) Busy(198677-198677) Free(198678-198684) Busy(198685-198888) Free(198889-198890) Busy(198891-198899) Free(198900-198901) Busy(198902-198907) Free(198908-198909) Busy(198910-198911) Free(198912-198918) Busy(198919-198923) Free(198924-198937) Busy(198938-198943) Free(198944-198945) Busy(198946-198954) Free(198955-198959) Busy(198960-198966) Free(198967-198969) Busy(198970-198972) Free(198973-198975) Busy(198976-198979) Free(198980-198983) Busy(198984-198989) Free(198990-198992) Busy(198993-198994) Free(198995-198996) Busy(198997-199011) Free(199012-199013) Busy(199014-199020) Free(199021-199024) Busy(199025-199027) Free(199028-199028) Busy(199029-199030) Free(199031-199032) Busy(199033-199035) Free(199036-199040) Busy(199041-199052) Free(199053-199054) Busy(199055-199081) Free(199082-199089) Busy(199090-199101) Free(199102-199106) Busy(199107-199110) Free(199111-199115) Busy(199116-199116) Free(199117-199120) Busy(199121-199122) Free(199123-199126) Busy(199127-199128) Free(199129-199134) Busy(199135-199136) Free(199137-199138) Busy(199139-199142) Free(199143-199144) Busy(199145-199147) Free(199148-199151) Busy(199152-199153) Free(199154-199157) Busy(199158-199159) Free(199160-199163) Busy(199164-199167) Free(199168-199169) Busy(199170-199170) Free(199171-199182) Busy(199183-199184) Free(199185-199194) Busy(199195-199197) Free(199198-199212) Busy(199213-199213) Free(199214-199215) Busy(199216-199216) Free(199217-199225) Busy(199226-199230) Free(199231-199232) Busy(199233-199236) Free(199237-199238) Busy(199239-199240) Free(199241-199243) Busy(199244-199244) Free(199245-199250) Busy(199251-199261) Free(199262-199266) Busy(199267-199270) Free(199271-199273) Busy(199274-199278) Free(199279-199280) Busy(199281-199281) Free(199282-199288) Busy(199289-199293) Free(199294-199300) Busy(199301-199302) Free(199303-199308) Busy(199309-199313) Free(199314-199315) Busy(199316-199322) Free(199323-199334) Busy(199335-199337) Free(199338-199339) Busy(199340-199343) Free(199344-199346) Busy(199347-199347) Free(199348-199355) Busy(199356-199360) Free(199361-199371) Busy(199372-199375) Free(199376-199379) Busy(199380-199380) Free(199381-199395) Busy(199396-199398) Free(199399-199413) Busy(199414-199414) Free(199415-199416) Busy(199417-199421) Free(199422-199434) Busy(199435-199439) Free(199440-199441) Busy(199442-199493) Free(199494-199505) Busy(199506-199506) Free(199507-199508) Busy(199509-199548) Free(199549-199557) Busy(199558-199564) Free(199565-199572) Busy(199573-199574) Free(199575-199582) Busy(199583-199586) Free(199587-199588) Busy(199589-199607) Free(199608-199615) Busy(199616-199624) Free(199625-199626) Busy(199627-199646) Free(199647-199648) Busy(199649-199691) Free(199692-199694) Busy(199695-199714) Free(199715-199717) Busy(199718-199732) Free(199733-199734) Busy(199735-199800) Free(199801-199806) Busy(199807-199832) Free(199833-199834) Busy(199835-199872) Free(199873-199874) Busy(199875-199909) Free(199910-199952) Busy(199953-199964) Free(199965-199966) Busy(199967-199993) Free(199994-200079) Busy(200080-200091) Free(200092-200114) Busy(200115-200130) Free(200131-200132) Busy(200133-200137) Free(200138-200169) Busy(200170-200206) Free(200207-200238) Busy(200239-200275) Free(200276-200339) Busy(200340-200418) Free(200419-200421) Busy(200422-200466) Free(200467-200470) Busy(200471-200524) Free(200525-200526) Busy(200527-200540) Free(200541-200557) Busy(200558-200564) Free(200565-200567) Busy(200568-200569) Free(200570-200572) Busy(200573-200603) Free(200604-200605) Busy(200606-200608) Free(200609-200611) Busy(200612-200627) Free(200628-200631) Busy(200632-200661) Free(200662-200663) Busy(200664-200732) Free(200733-200763) Busy(200764-200768) Free(200769-200770) Busy(200771-200783) Free(200784-200784) Busy(200785-200914) Free(200915-200916) Busy(200917-200917) Free(200918-200919) Busy(200920-200923) Free(200924-200925) Busy(200926-200941) Free(200942-200944) Busy(200945-200977) Free(200978-200979) Busy(200980-200992) Free(200993-201073) Busy(201074-201089) Free(201090-201094) Busy(201095-201103) Free(201104-201105) Busy(201106-201119) Free(201120-201121) Busy(201122-201124) Free(201125-201126) Busy(201127-201147) Free(201148-201149) Busy(201150-201190) Free(201191-201197) Busy(201198-201199) Free(201200-201425) Busy(201426-201431) Free(201432-201451) Busy(201452-201585) Free(201586-201588) Busy(201589-201609) Free(201610-201610) Busy(201611-201614) Free(201615-201616) Busy(201617-201623) Free(201624-201625) Busy(201626-201650) Free(201651-201652) Busy(201653-201657) Free(201658-201659) Busy(201660-201668) Free(201669-201670) Busy(201671-201683) Free(201684-201688) Busy(201689-201737) Free(201738-201740) Busy(201741-201744) Free(201745-201746) Busy(201747-201779) Free(201780-201782) Busy(201783-201807) Free(201808-201810) Busy(201811-201816) Free(201817-201818) Busy(201819-201972) Free(201973-201974) Busy(201975-202052) Free(202053-202053) Busy(202054-202146) Free(202147-202147) Busy(202148-202460) Free(202461-202461) Busy(202462-202800) Free(202801-202802) Busy(202803-203547) Free(203548-203549) Busy(203550-203644) Free(203645-203646) Busy(203647-204659) Free(204660-204661) Busy(204662-204815) Free(204816-204817) Busy(204818-204864) Free(204865-204866) Busy(204867-204918) Free(204919-204920) Busy(204921-204939) Free(204940-204941) Busy(204942-205643) Free(205644-205646) Busy(205647-205712) Free(205713-205714) Busy(205715-205796) Free(205797-205798) Busy(205799-205985) Free(205986-205988) Busy(205989-206118) Free(206119-206124) Busy(206125-206299) Free(206300-206304) Busy(206305-206311) Free(206312-206313) Busy(206314-206571) Free(206572-206574) Busy(206575-206713) Free(206714-206716) Busy(206717-206774) Free(206775-206777) Busy(206778-207156) Free(207157-207158) Busy(207159-207334) Free(207335-207336) Busy(207337-207433) Free(207434-207434) Busy(207435-207568) Free(207569-207570) Busy(207571-207572) Free(207573-207574) Busy(207575-207626) Free(207627-207634) Busy(207635-207839) Free(207840-207844) Busy(207845-208174) Free(208175-208175) Busy(208176-208217) Free(208218-208225) Busy(208226-208288) Free(208289-208289) Busy(208290-208329) Free(208330-208334) Busy(208335-208340) Free(208341-208342) Busy(208343-208421) Free(208422-208423) Busy(208424-208441) Free(208442-208442) Busy(208443-208749) Free(208750-208753) Busy(208754-208957) Free(208958-208959) Busy(208960-209001) Free(209002-209004) Busy(209005-209190) Free(209191-209193) Busy(209194-209279) Free(209280-209282) Busy(209283-209318) Free(209319-209320) Busy(209321-209382) Free(209383-209384) Busy(209385-209394) Free(209395-209397) Busy(209398-209402) Free(209403-209404) Busy(209405-209409) Free(209410-209411) Busy(209412-209463) Free(209464-209466) Busy(209467-209513) Free(209514-209516) Busy(209517-209534) Free(209535-209535) Busy(209536-209563) Free(209564-209568) Busy(209569-209618) Free(209619-209624) Busy(209625-210502) Free(210503-210622) Busy(210623-210624) Free(210625-210634) Busy(210635-210635) Free(210636-210741) Busy(210742-210764) Free(210765-210769) Busy(210770-218704) Free(218705-218720) Busy(218721-218729) Free(218730-218847) Busy(218848-218849) Free(218850-218851) Busy(218852-218852) Free(218853-218868) Busy(218869-218869) Free(218870-218871) Busy(218872-218872) Free(218873-218879) Busy(218880-218880) Free(218881-218882) Busy(218883-218883) Free(218884-218884) Busy(218885-218886) Free(218887-218889) Busy(218890-225274) Free(225275-225275) Busy(225276-225746) Free(225747-225747) Busy(225748-226022) Free(226023-226026) Busy(226027-226027) Free(226028-226029) Busy(226030-229375)

used 30794, free 1974

#7: block 229376: Busy (229376-237000) Free(237001-237002) Busy(237003-237003) Free(237004-237004) Busy(237005-237009) Free(237010-237013) Busy(237014-237109) Free(237110-237112) Busy(237113-237127) Free(237128-237131) Busy(237132-237135) Free(237136-237138) Busy(237139-237240) Free(237241-237243) Busy(237244-237245) Free(237246-237249) Busy(237250-237250) Free(237251-237266) Busy(237267-240313) Free(240314-240314) Busy(240315-240556) Free(240557-240557) Busy(240558-240558) Free(240559-240564) Busy(240565-240569) Free(240570-240570) Busy(240571-240579) Free(240580-240580) Busy(240581-240727) Free(240728-240728) Busy(240729-240749) Free(240750-240750) Busy(240751-248387) Free(248388-248397) Busy(248398-248449) Free(248450-248481) Busy(248482-248545) Free(248546-248609) Busy(248610-248710) Free(248711-248742) Busy(248743-248757) Free(248758-248808) Busy(248809-248921) Free(248922-249385) Busy(249386-249386) Free(249387-249389) Busy(249390-249390) Free(249391-249391) Busy(249392-249397) Free(249398-249399) Busy(249400-249405) Free(249406-249410) Busy(249411-249422) Free(249423-249432) Busy(249433-249435) Free(249436-249436) Busy(249437-249437) Free(249438-249441) Busy(249442-249442) Free(249443-249445) Busy(249446-249448) Free(249449-249450) Busy(249451-249473) Free(249474-249478) Busy(249479-249498) Free(249499-249503) Busy(249504-249504) Free(249505-249505) Busy(249506-249516) Free(249517-249534) Busy(249535-249535) Free(249536-249537) Busy(249538-249542) Free(249543-249544) Busy(249545-249546) Free(249547-249547) Busy(249548-249551) Free(249552-249553) Busy(249554-249554) Free(249555-249555) Busy(249556-249565) Free(249566-249566) Busy(249567-249567) Free(249568-249569) Busy(249570-249575) Free(249576-249576) Busy(249577-249579) Free(249580-249580) Busy(249581-249581) Free(249582-249582) Busy(249583-249591) Free(249592-249592) Busy(249593-249594) Free(249595-249596) Busy(249597-249612) Free(249613-249613) Busy(249614-249614) Free(249615-249615) Busy(249616-249668) Free(249669-249669) Busy(249670-249676) Free(249677-249677) Busy(249678-249681) Free(249682-249682) Busy(249683-249693) Free(249694-249694) Busy(249695-249698) Free(249699-249703) Busy(249704-249715) Free(249716-249720) Busy(249721-249721) Free(249722-249722) Busy(249723-249757) Free(249758-249760) Busy(249761-249766) Free(249767-249769) Busy(249770-249770) Free(249771-249779) Busy(249780-249782) Free(249783-249783) Busy(249784-249786) Free(249787-249787) Busy(249788-249792) Free(249793-249803) Busy(249804-249866) Free(249867-249867) Busy(249868-251671) Free(251672-251672) Busy(251673-251674) Free(251675-251675) Busy(251676-254370) Free(254371-256859) Busy(256860-262143)

used 29449, free 3319

#8: block 262144: Busy (262144-262151) Free(262152-262152) Busy(262153-262154) Free(262155-262155) Busy(262156-262156) Free(262157-262157) Busy(262158-262165) Free(262166-262166) Busy(262167-262171) Free(262172-262172) Busy(262173-262180) Free(262181-262181) Busy(262182-262185) Free(262186-262186) Busy(262187-262236) Free(262237-262237) Busy(262238-262241) Free(262242-262242) Busy(262243-262247) Free(262248-262248) Busy(262249-262251) Free(262252-262255) Busy(262256-262257) Free(262258-262263) Busy(262264-262264) Free(262265-262266) Busy(262267-262269) Free(262270-262270) Busy(262271-262271) Free(262272-262272) Busy(262273-262273) Free(262274-262275) Busy(262276-262277) Free(262278-262278) Busy(262279-262279) Free(262280-262280) Busy(262281-263140) Free(263141-263141) Busy(263142-263142) Free(263143-263177) Busy(263178-263178) Free(263179-263204) Busy(263205-263205) Free(263206-263208) Busy(263209-263213) Free(263214-263221) Busy(263222-263233) Free(263234-263238) Busy(263239-263243) Free(263244-263248) Busy(263249-263504) Free(263505-263507) Busy(263508-263510) Free(263511-263511) Busy(263512-263512) Free(263513-263513) Busy(263514-264199) Free(264200-264201) Busy(264202-264204) Free(264205-264206) Busy(264207-264233) Free(264234-264234) Busy(264235-264242) Free(264243-264244) Busy(264245-264250) Free(264251-264277) Busy(264278-264288) Free(264289-264296) Busy(264297-264491) Free(264492-264493) Busy(264494-264563) Free(264564-264565) Busy(264566-264601) Free(264602-264603) Busy(264604-264622) Free(264623-264623) Busy(264624-264690) Free(264691-264692) Busy(264693-264697) Free(264698-264699) Busy(264700-264703) Free(264704-264705) Busy(264706-264737) Free(264738-264739) Busy(264740-264756) Free(264757-264758) Busy(264759-264766) Free(264767-264769) Busy(264770-264772) Free(264773-264774) Busy(264775-264805) Free(264806-264811) Busy(264812-264814) Free(264815-264816) Busy(264817-264819) Free(264820-264820) Busy(264821-264838) Free(264839-264843) Busy(264844-264846) Free(264847-264886) Busy(264887-264888) Free(264889-264912) Busy(264913-264916) Free(264917-264940) Busy(264941-264946) Free(264947-264971) Busy(264972-264973) Free(264974-264979) Busy(264980-264987) Free(264988-264991) Busy(264992-264993) Free(264994-264995) Busy(264996-265004) Free(265005-265033) Busy(265034-265035) Free(265036-265072) Busy(265073-265084) Free(265085-265088) Busy(265089-265090) Free(265091-265093) Busy(265094-265096) Free(265097-265111) Busy(265112-265122) Free(265123-265127) Busy(265128-265131) Free(265132-265136) Busy(265137-265166) Free(265167-265172) Busy(265173-265174) Free(265175-265205) Busy(265206-265208) Free(265209-265211) Busy(265212-265223) Free(265224-265225) Busy(265226-265234) Free(265235-265238) Busy(265239-265241) Free(265242-265244) Busy(265245-265260) Free(265261-265273) Busy(265274-265275) Free(265276-265295) Busy(265296-265297) Free(265298-265300) Busy(265301-265320) Free(265321-265322) Busy(265323-265324) Free(265325-265326) Busy(265327-265331) Free(265332-265334) Busy(265335-265336) Free(265337-265340) Busy(265341-265358) Free(265359-265368) Busy(265369-265370) Free(265371-265374) Busy(265375-265387) Free(265388-265392) Busy(265393-265394) Free(265395-265396) Busy(265397-265400) Free(265401-265402) Busy(265403-265423) Free(265424-265425) Busy(265426-265446) Free(265447-265450) Busy(265451-265514) Free(265515-265518) Busy(265519-265524) Free(265525-265526) Busy(265527-265546) Free(265547-265548) Busy(265549-265550) Free(265551-265552) Busy(265553-265665) Free(265666-265667) Busy(265668-265684) Free(265685-265686) Busy(265687-265695) Free(265696-265697) Busy(265698-265718) Free(265719-265721) Busy(265722-265724) Free(265725-265726) Busy(265727-265743) Free(265744-265748) Busy(265749-265762) Free(265763-265765) Busy(265766-265782) Free(265783-265784) Busy(265785-265800) Free(265801-265802) Busy(265803-265819) Free(265820-265821) Busy(265822-265836) Free(265837-265838) Busy(265839-265855) Free(265856-265859) Busy(265860-265867) Free(265868-265869) Busy(265870-265941) Free(265942-265944) Busy(265945-265966) Free(265967-265968) Busy(265969-265988) Free(265989-265993) Busy(265994-265997) Free(265998-265999) Busy(266000-266007) Free(266008-266010) Busy(266011-266034) Free(266035-266036) Busy(266037-266065) Free(266066-266068) Busy(266069-266125) Free(266126-266127) Busy(266128-266146) Free(266147-266148) Busy(266149-266150) Free(266151-266154) Busy(266155-266156) Free(266157-266158) Busy(266159-266184) Free(266185-266187) Busy(266188-266301) Free(266302-266305) Busy(266306-266335) Free(266336-266341) Busy(266342-266395) Free(266396-266397) Busy(266398-266398) Free(266399-266399) Busy(266400-266410) Free(266411-266412) Busy(266413-266414) Free(266415-266416) Busy(266417-266428) Free(266429-266432) Busy(266433-266452) Free(266453-266454) Busy(266455-266457) Free(266458-266460) Busy(266461-266462) Free(266463-266463) Busy(266464-266508) Free(266509-266513) Busy(266514-266518) Free(266519-266520) Busy(266521-266526) Free(266527-266529) Busy(266530-266531) Free(266532-266534) Busy(266535-266546) Free(266547-266548) Busy(266549-266555) Free(266556-266557) Busy(266558-266561) Free(266562-266

----------

## Gentree

thanks tSp, very informative, I'll bookmark this one.  

chiwi, I stongly suggest you get am image of this onto your desktop machine before you blow it away completely. You're obviously well out of your experience on this , get a copy before you make a slip.

I've never had to do this but debugreiserfs man page gave the impression you could pull out the data and rebuild an new tree from it.

at least if you can get it all onto a stable disc you're in with a chance.

good luck.  :Cool: 

----------

## tSp

yes, article I did was for ext2/ext3 but what I wanted to point out more than anything is to never try to work on the actual disk....get an image to another hard drive and work on it there.  Reason being, while working directly with the data on the disk you risk:

1 - hard drive going completely out while working on it

2 - further damaging any data from a mistake of some sort  (command type due to lack of sleep...or similar)

3 - disk getting to a state where you can't even dd it  (this actually just happened to me, basically the space the hard drive uses to store bad blocks ran out of room with bad blocks remaining, and during dd of the disk...it would get to a bad block and simply hang there since it couldn't read it...and checking /var/log/messages using tail -f would just show the same error message over and over and over repeated about every second.)

The images I was able to get off the drive was very easy to recover data from simply using loopback and mounting it.  The data I wasn't able to get was about halfway into my home partition...but I had a backup from about a week ago...no big deal

----------

## chiwi

Hey Guys....i finaly did it. It took me almost all saturday, but i could get the data (or some of it..) that i needed.

What I did was basically what *everyone* was telling me ... =)

- got 20GB free space on another box (damaged partition was 19GB)

- used dd in conjunction with ssh to transmit the data to the remote (LAN) box. (thanks for pointing me out this way of doing it...it was awesome.) 

```
dd if=/dev/hda4 bs=4096 conv=noerror skip=8211 | ssh username@host "cat > reiser.img"
```

I had to skip 8211 blocks, because the badblocks where somewhere in there, where the journal was.

- once having the partition transferred. Just used the reiserFS tools to check it, rebuild the sb, and then the tree, and then finaly mount it on the remote box.

- everything was in lost+found dir, so it took me some time to find the lost data, but I managed to do so.

that was it...i'm planning to get a new Hd this week...hopefully.. =)

thanks again to all the ones that helped me out.

Chiwi.

----------

## qpmarl

Is it bad when udev can't even create the device for the drive?  I had a drive crash and I'm kind of trying to recover it - but it's more for fun than anything 'cause it didn't have any important data on it.

I played with it a bit with reiserfsck, but now I start getting read errors on it durring boot - and it's not even setup to be mounted at boot.

fdisk hung when I tried to run it on the drive.

dmesg shows a bunch of "Buffer I/O errors on device hdb2..."

I have 3 partitions on the drive

hdb1 is /boot (reiserfs)

hdb2 is /       (reiserfs)

hdb3 is swap

hdb2 doesn't even show up in /dev, though hdb1 and hdb3 do.  I haven't noticed any errors related to the other two partitions, but they would not be as noticeable as the problems with the root partition of course.

I'm running badblocks with the -w option on the entire drive now.

I'm just trying to see if I might be able to setup the drive to be used with some degree of reliability - for some non-critical purpose.

But I think that it is probably totally gone - the "Buffer I/O" errors cause me to suspect that the problem is not with the physical media, but with the drive electronics.

----------

## tSp

 *qpmarl wrote:*   

> I played with it a bit with reiserfsck, but now I start getting read errors on it durring boot - and it's not even setup to be mounted at boot.
> 
> fdisk hung when I tried to run it on the drive.
> 
> 

 

sounds like to me that your are trying to mount the device -- errors during boot - which is an absolute no-no in data recovery.  However, playing with a drive that doesn't have important data and is bad is a great way to learn about data recovery.  Just keep lots of notes cause whenever you need to do what you learn, chances are you forgot how to do it (why I wrote the forum post after the 5th drive failure)

Best bet - boot to some cdrom (gentoo install, rescue disk, livecd, etc), don't mount any hard drives, take a look using whatever tools are on the cdrom drive (fdisk, whatever for the specific format of the partitions).  In the original article link I posted is a minimal rescue cd, or the tomsrbt linux floppy disk will work too.

----------

## qpmarl

I was definitely NOT trying to mount the device - /dev/hdb* is nowhere in fstab and I'm not using automount or anything like that - I don't know of any other way that the device could be mounted.  I believe that the problem has to do with udev reading the drive to create the hdb2 device - the drive is so messed up that even this doesn't work - this is supported by the fact that hdb2 doesn't show up in /dev - and I know that the partition exists (or did).  Also, I can't run fdisk -l /dev/hdb - it just locks up.

badblocks -ws /dev/hdb -p 4 -o badblocks.hdb[b] has been running for something like 2 days straight now and I believe that it is still on the first pass.  Yes, I know that this will destroy any data on the drive.

I'll restart and post the I/O errors that come up at boot, but I want to let badblocks finish first (the ones from boot are not being displayed by dmesg anymore)

----------

